# whats up!



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Hey Hey! Welcome to the borads.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

yay! another head! man, if we haven't formed quite the lil deadheaded snowboard site...


welcome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys for the warm welcome.

is there quite a few heads on this site? shit there are none around me in gods waiting room.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

not quite a few, really just a few, lol. but the more the merrier!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome. and i'm totally envious of your profession.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

hellooooo helloooooooo

welcome :]


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

post some pics of your glass


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome!

"Leave your worries at the door they aren't going anywhere."


Yes please post some pictures of your work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

well as for the glass i am into prodo mode. it does suck but it pays the bills. here is kettle piece i did for a friend. if pipes arnt cool please mods get rid of them.

well i cant get the pics to show up.so here is the link.

Art Glass Pipes > dancingwithbears's Gallery - Glass Pipes.org


i really wish to do art but pipes sell alot easier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

pipes are art  smokable art!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

those pipes are really very nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

i feel the same way nrg but alot of people dont. hey snowman i have not yet hit the corning museum. i day i will make it there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

i sent you a pm snowman.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hey DWB... when it comes to promotion;

you'd do well to *shoot with a shotgun, not a rifle*! 

just sayin' is all


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hey DWB... when it comes to promotion;
> 
> you'd do well to *shoot with a shotgun, not a rifle*!
> 
> just sayin' is all


if youre refering to promoting my glass i didnt come to this site to promote myself. i came here to make some new friends. if people ask to see it thats cool and if people ask for it thats cool too. but i am not here push glass. why do you need some glass. j/k


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no, i need no glass. 

it just struck me as odd that you would hide a chance to promote your wares, when it would have been easier to simply reply in this thread, and to a broader audience is all.

no boggle


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

no worries paolo,

i really dont feel right promoting my glass on a site i just joined. i just dont want to disrepsect the people that are on this site and that run it. if that makes sence.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yar for sure.... few people are unaware of spam and you make good sense.

once you get your post count up tho.... you can start your marketing scheme proper


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

the 420 thread would be a good place to give some shameless self promotion


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

wow your glass is beautiful! I would love to see your art glass side as well! your use of color is wonderful! (ps i am a fiber-artist and graphic designer.....)


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

dancngwithbears said:


> thanks guys for the warm welcome.
> 
> is there quite a few heads on this site? shit there are none around me in gods waiting room.


Like your avatar! "Holy Fuck, Julian!! Mr. Leahy and Randy are cutting in your lines, Bud!!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

"the winds of shit are coming" i love the trailer park boys.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

dancngwithbears said:


> "the winds of shit are coming" i love the trailer park boys.


ROTFLMFAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


You have got to love the shitisms! 

"You're climbing a shit rope, and that shit acts like a lubricant, and no matter how hard you try, you slide right down to the bottom, right into jail...."


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

hey slaughterhouse no more shit anologies until we are back in power!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

dancngwithbears said:


> hey slaughterhouse no more shit anologies until we are back in power!


Lol, oh yeah....I forgot!


----------

